# Episode 3 : Local Video Channel - Billow and Bombies



## Philip Dunkley (2/2/15)

Hi All

Episode 3 is out, and finally we have the ability to do some editing. I take a closer look at the Billow, vape away on Bombies Juices and have a 30W Mini mod Showdown. I managed to cut the time down to just under an hour, still need to get it tighter, but a lot better.

Thank you to the sponsors on this episode : www.vapeclub.co.za and www.vapeking.co.za
Big Thank you to Peter Harmse, for Producing and editing this.

Here's the link :

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/15)

Much better Philip! Less repeating and less waffle... you are now getting into the groove! Your best video so far! Nicely done!


----------



## Philip Dunkley (2/2/15)

Thanks Rob !!!


----------



## johan (2/2/15)

Well done @Philip Dunkley


----------



## kimbo (2/2/15)

Thank you for the shout out @Philip Dunkley.


----------



## Paulie (2/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Hi All
> 
> Episode 3 is out, and finally we have the ability to do some editing. I take a closer look at the Billow, vape away on Bombies Juices and have a 30W Mini mod Showdown. I managed to cut the time down to just under an hour, still need to get it tighter, but a lot better.
> 
> ...



Great Job man!! I enjoyed watching that! Appreciate the review and detail you went into and also am looking forward to future videos! Keep up the great job!!


----------



## free3dom (2/2/15)

A lot of the remaining issues in this one is on me 

@Philip Dunkley and I had ourselves a nano vape meet, and we are still streamlining the process - took us almost 8 hours to get this done (mostly due to slow editing on my part)...we had a great time though, but going forward we will optimize and improve this process and the resulting episode..just keep watching

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/2/15)

Dont know if its just on my pc but its extremely jumpy! Looks like you're a video game glitch from time to time  Otherwise an awesome video well done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (2/2/15)

Yep, I noticed that too. Will try and get that sorted next time. Software maybe. Raw Video was perfect!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Dont know if its just on my pc but its extremely jumpy! Looks like you're a video game glitch from time to time  Otherwise an awesome video well done



Very very JUMPY... I eventually had to listen to it... I thought it was maybe my kak internet connection.


----------



## Paulie (2/2/15)

free3dom said:


> A lot of the remaining issues in this one is on me
> 
> @Philip Dunkley and I had ourselves a nano vape meet, and we are still streamlining the process - took us almost 8 hours to get this done (mostly due to slow editing on my part)...we had a great time though, but going forward we will optimize and improve this process and the resulting episode..just keep watching



Yeah its jumpy i re watched it to make sure! Also thought it was my work connection.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (2/2/15)

Paulie said:


> Yeah its jumpy i re watched it make sure and also thought it was my work connection.



Unfortunately we ran way over budget on time and so we did not properly check the final output - we just hoped that it would be okay, and clearly it wasn't. My apologies for the discomfort caused 

Next one will not be like this, I promise

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carlito (2/2/15)

@Philip Dunkley my man that vid was super sick!! looking forward to a lemo vs billow!!


----------

